# Urgent help needed



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Urgent help needed as my mum is very ill and I need to visit her

Hi everyone, I am British and my wife is South African. I am currently on a visitors visa (spousal visa) which expires in 11 September 2022. I read that you have to apply for a renewal 60 days prior to expiration; 

1.Will it still be okay if I apply now?

2. How long is the waiting period to obtain your renewed visa?

3. Will I be able to legally travel to see my mum in the UK and return to south africa in July this year. I will only be in the UK for 2 weeks.

4. I am on Visitors Visa 11(6) but wish to apply for one without work, is the Relatives Visa the correct option?

Thank you


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

db29 said:


> Urgent help needed as my mum is very ill and I need to visit her
> 
> Hi everyone, I am British and my wife is South African. I am currently on a visitors visa (spousal visa) which expires in 11 September 2022. I read that you have to apply for a renewal 60 days prior to expiration;
> 
> ...


 1. Yes you can apply for renewal now.
2. Spousal VISAs are taking a bit of time of late. Some who applied late last year are still waiting. 
3. Yes you can travel legally to the UK. Also travel with your receipt for submission of your renewal application.
4. If you wife is South African the correct visa for u is the Relatives VISA. If you need to work you can get endorsement to work on the Relatives Visa.


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

not an answer but cant find another thread to use ...



My mother has a new Australian passport but the temporary residence permit is in the old passport.
The Visa is valid until January 2023.

Does she need to move the visa to the new passport?
Does she need to apply for a new visa?
She wants to travel to the USA in a few months. Can she use the existing Visa in her old passport?

Thank you in advance fellow sufferers ( of DHA )


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

sharder said:


> not an answer but cant find another thread to use ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to move the VISA to the new passport. But she then need to travel with both the old (which contains the visa) and the new passport.


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

jollem said:


> No need to move the VISA to the new passport. But she then need to travel with both the old (which contains the visa) and the new passport.


Hey thanks for the response. That is exactly what I was thinking but hoping someone has had recent experience of this


----------

